# Signs of something? Autism/sensory processing? Or nothing?



## clara123

My lo has just turned 3 and he has some behaviour which is a little unusual but I'm not sure if I'm over thinking things or comparing him to how his sister is.

He developed late which we found out was due to hypermobility which he had physio etc for and he has special piedro boots so we feel he is progressing well with this. He also suffers from reflex anoxic seizures, where if he's really upset or shocked he has a seizure (passes out for about a minute, goes really stiff then limp). We were told he should grow out of these by the time he's six. That's just to give a bit of background.

Anyway there are a few things he does that seem unusual. He is very shy which I know is not unusual in itself but he takes a long time to get used to new people, he hides behind my legs and clings onto them or insists I carry him and hides his face in my boobs. When I drop him at nursery he's inconsolable. There are a few people that he's got used to and he will not leave their side. H

He hates noise and can't cope with other noisy children (just about accepts his sister). If we even slightly raise our voice he gets upset and tells us to stop shouting. He doesn't allow us to talk while we ate sat at the dinner table or in the car- he just keeps shouting stop until we stop talking). He doesn't like doing much, just wants to stay at home and would sit and cuddle for hours. Once we are out he's fine but he needs a lot of encouragement and reasoning to do anything.

He is very particular about his clothes. His socks must be pulled all the way up (no slouching) and the toe bits must fit his toes exactly- they can't be wonky or hanging off at all. Same with his sleeves he doesn't like them pulled up at all but equally doesn't like anything tight on his wrists. He was bought a lovely new coat but refused to wear it as it had an elastic bit round the wrists. Until recently he refused to step on the floor without socks and slippers on,ike his feet are very sensitive. 

And I'm finding potty training near impossible as he won't put pants or pull ups on- he gets sooo upset if we try. And he doesn't like dirty hands( although he couldn't care less if his face is dirty!). 

Has anyone else got any experience of these sorts of characteristics? Any advise on this? Thanks x


----------



## sun

Wow does your son ever sound like mine! My son also has hypermobility (and hypotonia as well). He isn't as shy, but everything else you wrote could be about my son - especially the part with the socks (pulled up and toe bits in exactly the right spot). My son has sensory issues around clothing and food though - he will only wear clothes that aren't constricting and without things like zippers, buttons and snaps. My son also has a speech delay and has been under ongoing assessment for possible high functioning ASD for 1.5yrs, though he hasn't been diagnosed because they are really on the fence - he is improving in so many areas. It's hard to really comment on your son because toddlers/preschoolers can be so particular it's hard to say if it is just normal behaviour or indicative of something else. Lots of hugs though - I would definitely ask the doc or see about an assessment if you are concerned.


----------



## clara123

Thanks sun. I think I might take him tO the docs and ask for a hearing test as he doesn't like any loud noises. Then will mention the other things and see what they say. He's really good at speaking and will eat anything (not loads but will try anything). Glad to hear things are going well with your son x


----------



## Ninagrrl

My son is 3 and a half and has a sensory processing disorder as well as OCD. He is sensitive to light, noise, and temperature... but also, things have to be in their correct places. In the morning he walks down the hall and closes bedroom, pantry and bathroom doors and opens the door to his play room before he will do anything else. He will only eat certain foods and at certain temperatures. Sometimes he will like the flavor of something but won't eat it if he doesn't like the texture. Sometimes he will only eat if I feed it to him because he has hypotonia and therefore has a hard time using spoons and forks. He eats with his hands and if they get dirty, he freaks out and stops eating. We now give him a damp washcloth so he can wipe his hands on it. He also goes around and pushes in the chairs at the table.

I would say it is likely on the autism spectrum but not Autism because of the fact that you said he likes to cuddle. My son was evaluated for Autism which they said he didn't have all the features mainly because he cuddles (although, he had a personal bubble until 2 and would hit and scream if you got in it) and is really good at making eye contact. I would say it sounds like sensory processing and possibly a touch of OCD. He is likely shy from being so sensitive because strangers are not aware of his needs and therefore don't cater to him.


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar is the same, he's highly sensitive. He was sensitive to noise but not anymore, he's still sensitive to shouting & he asks us to stop.

He doesn't like new clothes, he hates long trousers & full sleeves, when we buy his new shoes it took us few weeks to convince him to wear them, this is why we stick to similar shoes every time we buy new ones.

He was very shy & he hated socialising, but we didn't give up. He always resist going out, but once we're out he's fine. He prefers to sit all day & cuddle but I encourage him to play, I act like a kid all day, I met new mums with kids his age & a bit older. 

He doesn't go to nursery but he used to cling to me in classes, he was the only 3 yrs old with a parent in class. Then I decided to leave, with the help of his teachers he was able to get over it. He was 3.2 yrs. until now he acts up when I leave him but once I leave he's fine. 

As for potty training, we trained with nappy on. We used to take him to the toilet & time it. Then he started to ask. At 3.3 yrs he was fully trained but he still refused to take the nappies off. We went cold turkey. I just decided one day that nappies should go, he resisted, cried & screamed, but after few days he was fine. 

He was also sensitive to textures, sand & grass on his feet, he's a picky eater & until now he refuses to touch any messy food. 

He's growing out of his sensitivities while growing up, he's learning how to cope & he's doing great. 

This book really helped me in understanding his sensitivity, there is a test there
https://www.hsperson.com/pages/child.htm


----------



## clara123

Thanks omarsmum. So has Omar been diagnosed with anything in particular or you just think he's a sensitive child? X


----------



## OmarsMum

No, we went for assessment & they suspected SPD but he was only two. Our main issues were socialising & his eating habits but he grew out of those when he hit 3 years. We decided not to go further as we didn't like their approach (private centre & they wanted us to leave him alone for further assessment), they built their assumption based on what we told them. 

Omar is a above average & so advanced for his age. When we took him for school assessment few months back they reassured us that advanced/ gifted kids might show many sensitivities which makes sense. xx


----------

